# Finished Another Swedish Weaving Afghan Today



## Neeterbug

Just finished my Beehive Swedish Weaving Afghan pattern today. I started working the Monk's cloth on 7-29-14 and finished 8-21-14. This pattern is really relaxing to weave. On this afghan I decided to go with darker yarn...usually I go with more happy colors...but I think the color combination turned out good. Don't think I will weave another one for a couple of months.


----------



## Kenny440

Awesome! Awesome! That turned out beautifully. Nice for a change instead of the usual knitted and crocheted ones.


----------



## run4fittness

WoW! Lovely!


----------



## marilyngf

I really love the Swedish weaving finished projects. Lovely job


----------



## helenlou

Great job!


----------



## Patty Sutter

Beautiful!


----------



## janielha

Beautiful afghan! I can't imagine the time and energy spent on a project like this, but the outcome is gorgeous!


----------



## marg 123

Fantastic


----------



## Phoebe's Mother

Exquisitely done! Brava!


----------



## auntycarol

Wow, it's stunning!


----------



## Katsch

Very beautiful


----------



## pilotskeemsmom

Outstanding!


----------



## crispie

Gorgeous!


----------



## nanciann

That is beyond beautiful.. great work...


----------



## GinB

Bedövning!


----------



## DHobbit

:shock: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## babsbarb

Very nice!! What an accomplishment in less than a month!! Kudos to you  &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## Casey47

That is beautiful. I've only done small things (a long time ago). Where do you find the fabric that wide? And did you weave with yarn or embroidery floss? If yarn, what was the weight?


----------



## moonriver

So beautiful


----------



## Neeterbug

Casey47 said:


> That is beautiful. I've only done small things (a long time ago). Where do you find the fabric that wide? And did you weave with yarn or embroidery floss? If yarn, what was the weight?


I buy my Monk's Cloth at Walmart...it usually costs $7.98 yard. I was buying at JoAnn's but their cloth was not a good quality.

I used Red Heart Super Saver (worsted weight) for all the colors. I find that it works good with the Monk' cloth.


----------



## jojo111

Amazing!


----------



## Mad loch

Beautiful work.


----------



## Windbeam

Love your work!


----------



## bevmckay

Wow! Simply beautiful!


----------



## eggplantlady

Another beauty! Every time you post one of these I want to try this craft.


----------



## jonibee

Absolutely beautiful/breath-taking...the work that went into making this..


----------



## RosD

Wow!!!! Beautiful &#128158;


----------



## Elaine C.

Neeterbug said:


> Just finished my Beehive Swedish Weaving Afghan pattern today. I started working the Monk's cloth on 7-29-14 and finished 8-21-14. This pattern is really relaxing to weave. On this afghan I decided to go with darker yarn...usually I go with more happy colors...but I think the color combination turned out good. Don't think I will weave another one for a couple of months.


Beautiful!!


----------



## jberg

Good morning. My Swedish Weaving is limited to dishcloths. Yours is really a giant step above that. Absolutely lovely. Thanks so much for posting. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## randiejg

It's quite beautiful. Nice to see some talented people are keeping this art alive.


----------



## abc123retired

Wow! Thats quite an undertaking and finished in jig time. Do you use a hoop for this? Or how do you hold such a large piece while you work on it? Dont answer this, Im going to search for a smaller project...
Found one! Now to buy the Monks cloth. Thanks for sharing your project-even though I really dont need something else to do. How long can it take to do a table runner if you got that afghan done in a month?


----------



## Casey47

Neeterbug said:


> I buy my Monk's Cloth at Walmart...it usually costs $7.98 yard. I was buying at JoAnn's but their cloth was not a good quality.
> 
> I used Red Heart Super Saver (worsted weight) for all the colors. I find that it works good with the Monk' cloth.


Thank you


----------



## gramknits

Wow! This is absolutely gorgeous! You did an amazing job!

This brings back memories of my dad, who taught me to do Swedish weaving, making hand towels, when I was probably around 10 or 12 years old. We had so much fun picking through all the beautiful designs and choosing colors for each one. But those projects were very small compared to your beautiful afghan! I couldn't even imagine tackling something like this. Your work is excellent!


----------



## MacRae

So much work..... this is beautiful!


----------



## smokey2000

Very lovely, thanks for sharing your work.


----------



## KJKnitCro

Ever so lovely. Many years ago, I made cushion covers with monks cloth. Brought back memories to see your work.


----------



## Sallyflymi

Beautiful. Well done.


----------



## TAYATT

This is so beautiful!


----------



## Janetkee

Gorgeous! I've always wanted to try this,and I am going to on a small project. Thank you for the info on materials.


----------



## Sheena

This is really lovely, well done!


----------



## whitelawcs

Nice!


----------



## islandgirl81

It's beautiful!


----------



## moherlyle

The colors are wonderful and the blanket is terrific! Can't imagine doing it myself but I sure admire your work! Thanks!


----------



## ashley123

I surely love your work. I have worked on one. I have a hard time finding the beautiful patterns that you have shown. Please let me know where you find your patterns I would love to make one for my granddaughter for Christmas.

Thanks


----------



## Gundi2

i never learn t how to do that, and i believe it is beautiful


----------



## Neeterbug

ashley123 said:


> I surely love your work. I have worked on one. I have a hard time finding the beautiful patterns that you have shown. Please let me know where you find your patterns I would love to make one for my granddaughter for Christmas.
> 
> Thanks


Ashley, I have sent a private message to you...


----------



## Caninebat

uh oh something else new to find out about lol. love it. very effective


----------



## tat'sgran

Beautiful..xo


----------



## julie windham

What do you do with the "tail ends" of the yarn? Is there a way of weaving it in somehow?


----------



## kidbear

Really beautiful


----------



## vlvanslyke

Wow. This is so stunning. Inspiring also.


----------



## blawler

Very beautiful, as are all of your projects that I've seen here. Aloha...Bev


----------



## Neeterbug

julie windham said:


> What do you do with the "tail ends" of the yarn? Is there a way of weaving it in somehow?


On this afghan I machine sewed down the selvedge edges to secure the yarn...then I cut the yarn ends to 5" for the fringe.

I did use the yarn for fringe on the last one I made...I hemmed the selvedge edge and weaved the yarn into the hem then machined sewed the edges again to secure the yarn.

There are several ways of securing...

Hope this isn't confusing!


----------



## Lady Kaira

Oh my breathtaking!


----------



## julie windham

Neeterbug said:


> On this afghan I machine sewed down the selvedge edges to secure the yarn...then I cut the yarn ends to 5" for the fringe.
> 
> I did use the yarn for fringe on the last one I made...I hemmed the selvedge edge and weaved the yarn into the hem then machined sewed the edges again to secure the yarn.
> 
> There are several ways of securing...
> 
> Hope this isn't confusing!


Makes perfect sense. Thanks bunches.


----------



## Damama

So very pretty, well done


----------



## Shirlck

Beautiful blanket. Love the pattern and colors. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## craftyone51

Wow! I can't even imagine how much work went into this. It's gorgeous!


----------



## Jaymacphe

Kenny440 said:


> Awesome! Awesome! That turned out beautifully. Nice for a change instead of the usual knitted and crocheted ones.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## JeanJ

Has anyone else noticed how fast Anita finishes these? I know if I started one I'd never get it finished. Beautiful work!!!


----------



## Neeterbug

JeanJ said:


> Has anyone else noticed how fast Anita finishes these? I know if I started one I'd never get it finished. Beautiful work!!!


Jean...these work up really fast...lots of air space between rows...lol


----------



## JeanJ

Neeterbug said:


> Jean...these work up really fast...lots of air space between rows...lol


Yea, sure! You're just trying to sucker me into starting one.


----------



## Neeterbug

JeanJ said:


> Yea, sure! You're just trying to sucker me into starting one.


Try it you will like it...lol


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

WOWser


----------



## kaixixang

Check out http://www.nordicneedle.com for other even/odd weave fabric. I like the finer 14 through 28 (they have finer, but my EYES!). I saw quite a few 7 count "Monks Cloth" entries. This is THEIR description, not mine. You can color/sew what you need as you get the material.


----------



## Neeterbug

kaixixang said:


> Check out http://www.nordicneedle.com for other even/odd weave fabric. I like the finer 14 through 28 (they have finer, but my EYES!). I saw quite a few 7 count "Monks Cloth" entries. This is THEIR description, not mine. You can color/sew what you need as you get the material.


I order my weaving needles from this website. They have very good service so far.


----------



## sharonmacleod

Am I able to get the pattern for this one? This will be my first time making one and I love this one.


----------



## Patrice B-Z

Beautiful! This should have been featured in the main page!


----------



## KateWood

I love it. How do you clean it and does the yarn stay in place?


----------



## Neeterbug

KateWood said:


> I love it. How do you clean it and does the yarn stay in place?


I gave most of the ones as gifts so haven't cleaned one.

The Monk's Cloth is machine washed and dried before weaving so it shouldn't shrink if washed when the project is finished; and, I use Red Heart Super Saver yarn which should be okay when washed. I don't use wool yarn or other fiber yarn that would shrink when washed. On each row I anchor the yarn inside the side hems.

Wish I knew for sure that the afghan would hold up when cleaned and the yarn stays in place...it should. No one that I have given my afghans have mentioned a problem with cleaning them.


----------



## Sand101

Beautiful


----------



## ahookand2sticks

Beautiful


----------

